# ESP Fault and Key Stuck in ignition (07 3.2L)



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Driving along the other day in 07 3.2L A6 with paddle shift and keyless GO the ESP Malfunction light came on and still remains on. The car sometimes has a difficult time shifting out of first in regular auto mode. A day after this happened my father puts the key in the ignition to start it(force of habit) and when he parked it the key would not come out. I assume the car isn't noticing it is in park. Are these issues related? Any ideas of what is going on here?


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

two seperate issues mine has both aswell, the key is a issue that is related to the shifter im still fighting this a bit. the esp (i know this is going to sound wierd but) might be the low fuel pressure switch on the fuel rail. if the car cant get full power it cant use the power needed for stability control to work.


----------

